

Win $120,000 in Hall's Developer Integration Fund - jimisir
https://hall.com/integration-fund

======
UnsungHero97
This sounds really exciting, especially thinking about how I can integrate my
side project with Hall! Of all the applicants chosen, does the $120K go to
each applicant, or is it spread across all the applicants? Or is there only
going to be a single applicant chosen?

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks for asking... The $120k will be awarded based upon a balance between
the number of submissions and the overall potential user impact per idea.

~~~
UnsungHero97
So is the total pool of money equal to $120K, or is it possible that more
would be given away depending on the submissions?

~~~
bretthellman
The total is $120k. If we wanted more we'd have to talk to our board :)

------
whoischrislam
Do you have to work for a respective company for the particular integration?

~~~
bretthellman
You do not! If your idea has the potential for high impact across a large # of
users we would be excited to work with you. Be sure to apply. thx

~~~
AustinBGibbons
Are you targeting a specific group? College students or anything like that?

~~~
bretthellman
All 600M Knowledge workers. People in marketing, sales, engineering, etc...

------
pspeter3
What depth do the integrations have access to? It seems reasonable to put data
into Hall, but it is possible to take data out? Eg, selecting text and
attaching it to a task in Asana?

~~~
bretthellman
No restrictions. What would make your life amazing? Tell us! Lets build
something amazing

~~~
pspeter3
Mainly deeper integration between chat and Asana. I feel like chat has a low
signal/noise ratio while task managers have a higher signal/noise ratio. I
feel like this makes chat a pretty natural and great place to chat but a
harder place to get structure from. I would love to be able to chat and then
have if a task is referenced, have the equivalent of `grep --before-context=10
--after-context=30` automatically attached to the task. Also being able to
selected text in the chat window have it converted to an attachment on a task
or comments on a task would be awesome.

~~~
bretthellman
Love it! Please apply!!!

------
jimisir
Thanks to Vincent Garreau for particle.js and helping spruce up our Developer
Integration Fund page!

------
nmb
Looks cool! Any tips on what makes for a useful/compelling integration?

~~~
bretthellman
An amazing integration is one where you couldn't imagine your life without it
:)

